# 100 Benefits Of Vaping In SA



## Silver

Hi all

I saw something similar on ECF but thought we had to have a South African version. I am sure ours will be way more interesting. 

Basically, what are the benefits you have found to vaping, since you started? It can be anything but it has to be real and genuine. Try describe it carefully. 

I will start the list. Each time you post, continue counting upwards. Try not repeat what someone has posted before. Lets see if we can get to 100. 

Here goes...

1. I don't smell of smoke any more, instead I smell like a perfume factory of 5 Pawns and Vapour Mountain.
2. My breathing is a little bit easier. Taking that last bit of air into my lungs doesn't feel so tight anymore.
3. I am getting my nicotine fix without exposing myself to the many carcinogenic byproducts of combustion from smoking. 
4. I can smoke indoors at my house and in my office and dont need to go outside every so often for a smoke, which mostly wasted time.
5. The vaping flavour journey is way more exciting than smoking the same cigarette. I thoroughly enjoy trying and tasting each new juice to find the gems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

6. i can vape while driving, in winter with the windows closed (to prevent myself from getting wet); and in summer with the aircon on (for obvious reasons)
7. i can happily grab/ kiss/ hug my kid at anytime coz i dont have to go wash my face and hands after i vape 
8. i have a variety of flavors to choose from
9. www.ecigssa.co.za  this is my favorite benefit of vaping in SA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

10. I can stealth vape easily on the airplane
11. My bakkie does not smell like the rubbish dump any more
12. It's a great hobby
13. The community of vapers is awesome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

14. No more yellow fingers.
15. So many options in gear.
16. Vapers rock!
17. No more stinky clothes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

18. No more coughing in the morning.
19. Not super tight chest after a night of drinking and vaping.
20. Vaping is more then just a hobby.
21. Finding your perfect vape is never over. CUD of vapers is true sickness, but a glorious one at that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

22. No Hangovers (Smoking makes your hangovers 10 times worse)
23. I can sleep Better
24. Teeth are looking better
25. It doesn't effect my mom if I vape (shes a chronic asthmatic) 
26. I can go on long trips with non-smokers and Vape in the car

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> 6. i can vape while driving, in winter with the windows closed (to prevent myself from getting wet); and in summer with the aircon on (for obvious reasons)
> 7. i can happily grab/ kiss/ hug my kid at anytime coz i dont have to go wash my face and hands after i vape
> 8. i have a variety of flavors to choose from
> 9. www.ecigssa.co.za  this is my favorite benefit of vaping in SA



Hey Riaz - great comments. I think number 7 is a super real benefit. 

As for number 9 - fully agree. Imagine what vaping would be like without this forum...


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> 18. No more coughing in the morning.
> 19. Not super tight chest after a night of drinking and vaping.
> 20. Vaping is more then just a hobby.
> 21. Finding your perfect vape is never over. CUD of vapers is true sickness, but a glorious one at that.



CUD? what is that Gizmo?


----------



## Gizmo

Compulsive upgrade disorder

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> 10. I can stealth vape easily on the airplane
> 11. My bakkie does not smell like the rubbish dump any more
> 12. It's a great hobby
> 13. The community of vapers is awesome



I love number 10 @Matthee!. What do you use to stealth vape in the plane? The REO?


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> I love number 10 @Matthee!. What do you use to stealth vape in the plane? The REO?


Absolutely, it hides well in the hand and you just double clutch on the inhale to minimize the vapour exhaled. And blow down. No-one till now has been the wiser. For a full session visit the you know what.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Matthee said:


> Absolutely, it hides well in the hand and you just double clutch on the inhale to minimize the vapour exhaled. And blow down. No-one till now has been the wiser. For a full session visit the you know what.



how do you get past security with your device?


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> how do you get past security with your device?


Good question. When we toured NZ in November 2012 we took some Twisp Clearos for using in the campervan. The customs guys were very wary of them, but satisfied with our explanation. I travelled Cape Town/Amsterdam/Washington with 2 Reos there and 4 Reos back (one was a Xmas present for someone still to be revealed) in my hand luggage. Nobody, not one single person queried the Reos. I was amazed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Matthee said:


> Good question. When we toured NZ in November 2012 we took some Twisp Clearos for using in the campervan. The customs guys were very wary of them, but satisfied with our explanation. I travelled Cape Town/Amsterdam/Washington with 2 Reos there and 4 Reos back (one was a Xmas present for someone still to be revealed) in my hand luggage. Nobody, not one single person queried the Reos. I was amazed.



not even when you pass the metal detectors?

surely you have to remove them before passing through?


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> not even when you pass the metal detectors?
> 
> surely you have to remove them before passing through?


Yes, they were not on my person, but in my hand luggage, which goes through the X-ray chamber.


----------



## Silver

Wow @Matthee - that's really stealthy  

And I assume the vapour from an e-cig does not set off the smoke alarm in an aeroplane toilet?
I think I read that somewhere. 
Nevertheless, I suppose if you exhale downwards, the vapour dissipates quite quickly or just disappears before it gets to the smoke detector.


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Wow @Matthee - that's really stealthy
> 
> And I assume the vapour from an e-cig does not set off the smoke alarm in an aeroplane toilet?
> I think I read that somewhere.
> Nevertheless, I suppose if you exhale downwards, the vapour dissipates quite quickly or just disappears before it gets to the smoke detector.


Yes, ecig vapour goes down, cigarette smoke goes up. Heard about the smoke detectors, but still blows down - just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

and if the alarm goes off....nothing can happen anyway. the air hostess will come and check, no smell of cigs or fire, so it must have been a false alarm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Talk about topic derailing haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Talk about topic derailing haha.


More like deplaning, but you are right. Come on peeps, 74 to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

You said it @Matthee

27. There is no smelly ash involved and this pleases me greatly. 
28. No more accidental cigarette butt drops in the car. I'm sure you are all familiar with the following scenario: "Whoops, dropped my cigarette butt. Let me find it. Oh no, can't find it. Stop the car. Ok I can stop here and get out of my car. Can't find it. Damn! Hope there's no fire starting under my seat"
29. No more accidental drops of my smelly cigarette butt water bottle. This one needs some explanation. When I smoked, I smoked outside. I used a half filled Valpre water bottle to ash into and dispose my cigarette butts. The nice thing is that when its full, you just close the cap and chuck the whole bottle away. But it has to stand open to be used. And on a few occasions it's been knocked over. The stench from the ash and butt liquid that spills out takes literally an hour to clean and only goes away after a few days. So glad that's all over! 

71 to go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

30. Girls look sexy when they vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yep you are right Derick - just a pity I haven't seen ANY of these types of girls vaping yet 

Where are you hanging out?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

31. It becomes a hobby.
32. My burps have improved to the extent that they sound like a Boeing jet passing 6 feet above making my kids very proud of me. Strangely, not my wife though.
33. Everyone gets to know who Mr Ohm was and what he did for us vapers. If it was not for him, these things would not work.
34. Nobody used to look at me and now they stare at me. I have even started combing my hair.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

LOL Johnny, those are CLASSIC! You had me in loud laughter that my better half came running up to see what was going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Double agree. Nice one Johnny


----------



## Rowan Francis

35. Can finally say no to those peeps who always want to bum a light off you and never give back the lighter ... (happened this afternoon and it gave me the giggles )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

36. I can pick a different flavour for the morning, during the day and for the evening and suit it to my taste. 

37. I can have a coffee flavour in the morning with my real cup of coffee. I get double strength coffee as a result!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

38. Can now smell and taste my food, a whole new experience and much more enjoyable too. Same goes for wine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

39. Vapers are awesome people!!! Friendliest people around

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

40. I don't get that nasty burning sensation when smoke went into my eyes. This would happen quite often. Vapour doesn't burn my eyes at all. My eyes feel better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

41. No more burnt Couches, Car seats or Duvets.
42. No more people judging you and telling you that you are going to die. (Its inevitable anyway)
43. People are always asking about vaping and converting them from analogues are very very rewarding!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Lol, did i miss a few numbers?


----------



## Andre

Smokyg said:


> Lol, did i miss a few numbers?


Fixed it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Matthee said:


> Fixed it for you.


Lol, thanks Matthee. The Noob showing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

44. I don't have to smoke a whole cigarette, can only take 2 or 3 pufs at a time if that is all I need. ( hated nips ).
45. Can vape while i'm getting my hair done... 
46. My skin is in better condition, and wont age so quickly
47. My hair is more shiny.
48. Even friends don't smoke here anymore, they vape with us when they visit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

49. Customization!!! There is nothing better than making your vape to reflect your personality!


----------



## Gizmo

annemarievdh said:


> 44. I don't have to smoke a whole cigarette, can only take 2 or 3 pufs at a time if that is all I need. ( hated nips ).
> 45. Can vape while i'm getting my hair done...
> 46. My skin is in better condition, and wont age so quickly
> 47. My hair is more shiny.
> 48. Even friends don't smoke here anymore, they vape with us when they visit.




How did you get 48 going  I would love all my friends to switch to vaping however, some are just hard headed.


----------



## Riaz

50. im not sure if anyone else experienced this, but $exual drive has increased significantly as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Gizmo 

Don't know, haha, I guess we have very influential friends


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Riaz said:


> 50. im not sure if anyone else experienced this, but $exual drive has increased significantly as well



Thats because smoking effect testosterone levels and makes your sperm count lower thus making it easier for mens bits to become errr useless at a younger age

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> 44. I don't have to smoke a whole cigarette, can only take 2 or 3 pufs at a time if that is all I need. ( hated nips ).
> 45. Can vape while i'm getting my hair done...
> 46. My skin is in better condition, and wont age so quickly
> 47. My hair is more shiny.
> 48. Even friends don't smoke here anymore, they vape with us when they visit.



Love your post @annemarievdh,

I think the benefit of being able to just take 2 or 3 drags instead of having a full cigarette is something many overlook. I agree fully

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

@Silver1 

Being a mom, time is sometimes restricted. So it helps alot!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

51. Building coils means you either learn things you didn't know or it forces you to refresh those things you learned at school and may have forgotten like Ohms law. In my case, the circumference of a circle is 2*Pi*R. Lovely refresher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

52. 7000 chemicals are found in cigarette smoke, 250 of them are known to be harmful, at least 69 are known to cause cancer - now the fun part  There are 0 chemicals found in exhaled vapor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

53. You can vape in the maternity ward while ur wife is in labour

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ooooh is that happening right now? Congrats dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Yip the time has come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

All the best, bro. Can see you are nervous...all your posts are in duplicate, but we are mopping up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Best of luck.. I know the feeling well..


----------



## Riaz

Lol

Thanks guys, appreciate it

This stupid phone says 'unspecified error' everytime I post then I think it doesn't post.


----------



## annemarievdh

Gongrats!!!


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Lol
> 
> Thanks guys, appreciate it
> 
> This stupid phone says 'unspecified error' everytime I post then I think it doesn't post.



Hey @Riaz, i also get that error message sometimes on my iPad. But it posts my reply nonetheless. Doesnt happen often though. I think only when the forum is very busy. 

Hope your wife is okay and all is going well


----------



## Silver

54. I get FAR less headaches since I quit real cigs. I used to get about a headache a week or at least every second week when i smoked. Over the past 3 and a bit months that I've been vaping and not smoking I've only had 2 headaches in the whole time. I am really pleased about this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

1. I don't smell of smoke any more, instead I smell like a perfume factory of 5 Pawns and Vapour Mountain.
2. My breathing is a little bit easier. Taking that last bit of air into my lungs doesn't feel so tight anymore.
3. I am getting my nicotine fix without exposing myself to the many carcinogenic byproducts of combustion from smoking.
4. I can smoke indoors at my house and in my office and dont need to go outside every so often for a smoke, which mostly wasted time.
5. The vaping flavour journey is way more exciting than smoking the same cigarette. I thoroughly enjoy trying and tasting each new juice to find the gems.
6. i can vape while driving, in winter with the windows closed (to prevent myself from getting wet); and in summer with the aircon on (for obvious reasons)
7. i can happily grab/ kiss/ hug my kid at anytime coz i dont have to go wash my face and hands after i vape
8. i have a variety of flavors to choose from
9. www.ecigssa.co.za this is my favorite benefit of vaping in SA
10. I can stealth vape easily on the airplane
11. My bakkie does not smell like the rubbish dump any more
12. It's a great hobby
13. The community of vapers is awesome
14. No more yellow fingers.
15. So many options in gear.
16. Vapers rock!
17. No more stinky clothes!
18. No more coughing in the morning.
19. Not super tight chest after a night of drinking and vaping.
20. Vaping is more then just a hobby.
21. Finding your perfect vape is never over. CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder) of vapers is true sickness, but a glorious one at that.
22. No Hangovers (Smoking makes your hangovers 10 times worse)
23. I can sleep Better
24. Teeth are looking better
25. It doesn't effect my mom if I vape (shes a chronic asthmatic)
26. I can go on long trips with non-smokers and Vape in the car
27. There is no smelly ash involved and this pleases me greatly.
28. No more accidental cigarette butt drops in the car. I'm sure you are all familiar with the following scenario: "Whoops, dropped my cigarette butt. Let me find it. Oh no, can't find it. Stop the car. Ok I can stop here and get out of my car. Can't find it. Damn! Hope there's no fire starting under my seat"
29. No more accidental drops of my smelly cigarette butt water bottle. This one needs some explanation. When I smoked, I smoked outside. I used a half filled Valpre water bottle to ash into and dispose my cigarette butts. The nice thing is that when its full, you just close the cap and chuck the whole bottle away. But it has to stand open to be used. And on a few occasions it's been knocked over. The stench from the ash and butt liquid that spills out takes literally an hour to clean and only goes away after a few days. So glad that's all over!
30. Girls look sexy when they vape
31. It becomes a hobby.
32. My burps have improved to the extent that they sound like a Boeing jet passing 6 feet above making my kids very proud of me. Strangely, not my wife though.
33. Everyone gets to know who Mr Ohm was and what he did for us vapers. If it was not for him, these things would not work.
34. Nobody used to look at me and now they stare at me. I have even started combing my hair.
35. Can finally say no to those peeps who always want to bum a light off you and never give back the lighter ...
36. I can pick a different flavour for the morning, during the day and for the evening and suit it to my taste.
37. I can have a coffee flavour in the morning with my real cup of coffee. I get double strength coffee as a result!
38. Can now smell and taste my food, a whole new experience and much more enjoyable too. Same goes for wine.
39. Vapers are awesome people!!! Friendliest people around
40. I don't get that nasty burning sensation when smoke went into my eyes. This would happen quite often. Vapour doesn't burn my eyes at all. My eyes feel better.
41. No more burnt Couches, Car seats or Duvets.
42. No more people judging you and telling you that you are going to die. (Its inevitable anyway)
43. People are always asking about vaping and converting them from analogues are very very rewarding!
44. I don't have to smoke a whole cigarette, can only take 2 or 3 pufs at a time if that is all I need. ( hated nips ).
45. Can vape while i'm getting my hair done...
46. My skin is in better condition, and wont age so quickly
47. My hair is more shiny.
48. Even friends don't smoke here anymore, they vape with us when they visit.
49. Customization!!! There is nothing better than making your vape to reflect your personality!
50. im not sure if anyone else experienced this, but $exual drive has increased significantly as well
51. Building coils means you either learn things you didn't know or it forces you to refresh those things you learned at school and may have forgotten like Ohms law. In my case, the circumference of a circle is 2*Pi*R. Lovely refresher 
52. 7000 chemicals are found in cigarette smoke, 250 of them are known to be harmful, at least 69 are known to cause cancer - now the fun part  There are 0 chemicals found in exhaled vapor
53. You can vape in the maternity ward while ur wife is in labour 
54. I get FAR less headaches since I quit real cigs. I used to get about a headache a week or at least every second week when i smoked. Over the past 3 and a bit months that I've been vaping and not smoking I've only had 2 headaches in the whole time. I am really pleased about this.
55. No more burn marks on my boat carpet!
56. No ash in the rod lockers.
57. And most of all no stompies thrown into the water!
58. Not burning someone else by mistake.
59. you can vape WHILE burping your newborn.
60. A much better experience than smoking. When i started vaping I was trying to get the same experience as smoking, going for the tobacco flavours and trying to take triple drags on my Twisp. Now, give me my dripper and 5Pawns Bowdens Mate anyday. It wins by such a huge margin!!! I dont remember smoking being remotely this good.
61. You can vape while having a headache... it doesn't make it worse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

55. No more burn marks on my boat carpet! 
56. No ash in the rod lockers. 
57. And most of all no stompies thrown into the water!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tornalca

58. Not burning someone else by mistake. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

59. you can vape WHILE burping your newborn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

60. A much better experience than smoking. When i started vaping I was trying to get the same experience as smoking, going for the tobacco flavours and trying to take triple drags on my Twisp. Now, give me my dripper and 5Pawns Bowdens Mate anyday. It wins by such a huge margin!!! I dont remember smoking being remotely this good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> 59. you can vape WHILE burping your newborn



Nice Riaz, took me a while to understand that.... Lol, dont have kids yet....


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Matthee for pulling it all together. Much appreciated. The list is looking great....


----------



## Riaz

Silver1 said:


> Nice Riaz, took me a while to understand that.... Lol, dont have kids yet....



LOL

no worries dude


----------



## annemarievdh

61. You can vepe while having a headache... it doesn't make it worse

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

62. You can vape zero or low nic when you have a sore throat and it wont irritate it. (Well for me it doesn't irritate my throat)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

1. I don't smell of smoke any more, instead I smell like a perfume factory of 5 Pawns and Vapour Mountain.
2. My breathing is a little bit easier. Taking that last bit of air into my lungs doesn't feel so tight anymore.
3. I am getting my nicotine fix without exposing myself to the many carcinogenic byproducts of combustion from smoking.
4. I can smoke indoors at my house and in my office and dont need to go outside every so often for a smoke, which mostly wasted time.
5. The vaping flavour journey is way more exciting than smoking the same cigarette. I thoroughly enjoy trying and tasting each new juice to find the gems.
6. i can vape while driving, in winter with the windows closed (to prevent myself from getting wet); and in summer with the aircon on (for obvious reasons)
7. i can happily grab/ kiss/ hug my kid at anytime coz i dont have to go wash my face and hands after i vape
8. i have a variety of flavors to choose from
9. www.ecigssa.co.za this is my favorite benefit of vaping in SA
10. I can stealth vape easily on the airplane
11. My bakkie does not smell like the rubbish dump any more
12. It's a great hobby
13. The community of vapers is awesome
14. No more yellow fingers.
15. So many options in gear.
16. Vapers rock!
17. No more stinky clothes!
18. No more coughing in the morning.
19. Not super tight chest after a night of drinking and vaping.
20. Vaping is more then just a hobby.
21. Finding your perfect vape is never over. CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder) of vapers is true sickness, but a glorious one at that.
22. No Hangovers (Smoking makes your hangovers 10 times worse)
23. I can sleep Better
24. Teeth are looking better
25. It doesn't effect my mom if I vape (shes a chronic asthmatic)
26. I can go on long trips with non-smokers and Vape in the car
27. There is no smelly ash involved and this pleases me greatly.
28. No more accidental cigarette butt drops in the car. I'm sure you are all familiar with the following scenario: "Whoops, dropped my cigarette butt. Let me find it. Oh no, can't find it. Stop the car. Ok I can stop here and get out of my car. Can't find it. Damn! Hope there's no fire starting under my seat"
29. No more accidental drops of my smelly cigarette butt water bottle. This one needs some explanation. When I smoked, I smoked outside. I used a half filled Valpre water bottle to ash into and dispose my cigarette butts. The nice thing is that when its full, you just close the cap and chuck the whole bottle away. But it has to stand open to be used. And on a few occasions it's been knocked over. The stench from the ash and butt liquid that spills out takes literally an hour to clean and only goes away after a few days. So glad that's all over!
30. Girls look sexy when they vape
31. It becomes a hobby.
32. My burps have improved to the extent that they sound like a Boeing jet passing 6 feet above making my kids very proud of me. Strangely, not my wife though.
33. Everyone gets to know who Mr Ohm was and what he did for us vapers. If it was not for him, these things would not work.
34. Nobody used to look at me and now they stare at me. I have even started combing my hair.
35. Can finally say no to those peeps who always want to bum a light off you and never give back the lighter ...
36. I can pick a different flavour for the morning, during the day and for the evening and suit it to my taste.
37. I can have a coffee flavour in the morning with my real cup of coffee. I get double strength coffee as a result!
38. Can now smell and taste my food, a whole new experience and much more enjoyable too. Same goes for wine.
39. Vapers are awesome people!!! Friendliest people around
40. I don't get that nasty burning sensation when smoke went into my eyes. This would happen quite often. Vapour doesn't burn my eyes at all. My eyes feel better.
41. No more burnt Couches, Car seats or Duvets.
42. No more people judging you and telling you that you are going to die. (Its inevitable anyway)
43. People are always asking about vaping and converting them from analogues are very very rewarding!
44. I don't have to smoke a whole cigarette, can only take 2 or 3 pufs at a time if that is all I need. ( hated nips ).
45. Can vape while i'm getting my hair done...
46. My skin is in better condition, and wont age so quickly
47. My hair is more shiny.
48. Even friends don't smoke here anymore, they vape with us when they visit.
49. Customization!!! There is nothing better than making your vape to reflect your personality!
50. im not sure if anyone else experienced this, but $exual drive has increased significantly as well
51. Building coils means you either learn things you didn't know or it forces you to refresh those things you learned at school and may have forgotten like Ohms law. In my case, the circumference of a circle is 2*Pi*R. Lovely refresher 
52. 7000 chemicals are found in cigarette smoke, 250 of them are known to be harmful, at least 69 are known to cause cancer - now the fun part  There are 0 chemicals found in exhaled vapor
53. You can vape in the maternity ward while ur wife is in labour 
54. I get FAR less headaches since I quit real cigs. I used to get about a headache a week or at least every second week when i smoked. Over the past 3 and a bit months that I've been vaping and not smoking I've only had 2 headaches in the whole time. I am really pleased about this.
55. No more burn marks on my boat carpet!
56. No ash in the rod lockers.
57. And most of all no stompies thrown into the water!
58. Not burning someone else by mistake.
59. you can vape WHILE burping your newborn.
60. A much better experience than smoking. When i started vaping I was trying to get the same experience as smoking, going for the tobacco flavours and trying to take triple drags on my Twisp. Now, give me my dripper and 5Pawns Bowdens Mate anyday. It wins by such a huge margin!!! I dont remember smoking being remotely this good.
61. You can vape while having a headache... it doesn't make it worse.
62. You can vape zero or low nic when you have a sore throat and it wont irritate it. (Well for me it doesn't irritate my throat).
63. No more forced visits to the claustrophobic and stinking smoking lounges in airports.
64. Having hair, hands and clothes that still smell like shampoo and soap by the end of the day is such a reward.
65. No more "Who took my lighter".
66. No more fried eyebrows from trying to light up with a toaster.
67. Masking a fart with your scented vapor clouds .
68 - I can smoke 100 cigarettes worth of nicotine in one day without the sore chest, carcinogens or hassle
69 - I no longer have to search for the designated smoking area
70 - DIY - Gaining knowledge all the time, mixing your own juices and skipping the exorbatant tobacco taxes, understanding how things work and coming up with your own tweaks and solutions.
71. No more flu or colds develop into secondary infections like bronchitis.
72. There are no lighters for little 7 year old boys to steal and make dangerous fires with.
73. Vaping teaches one lots and lots and lots and lots of patience. Lots. Really. Is it here yet? No? Ok, I'll try and wait some more then.
74 heart-rate, with cigarette when u run or do stairs feel like the heart is pounding for no reason ..... After even only one month of vaping that doesnt happen anymore . And for me ( i ve got panic disorder ) is a big bonus .
75. Laughing, I can have a full hearty laugh without it turning into a coughing fit
76. This may be a bit mean, but ... watching smokers' reactions when I vape during a long meeting - a combination of hatred, envy, wonder and drug-induced craving 
77. Learning another four million acronym's and boggling the world with your in-depth knowledge!


----------



## Reonat

No more "Who took my lighter"
No more fried eyebrows from trying to light up with a toaster

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mornat said:


> No more "Who took my lighter"



Oh I just LOVE this one! I hope you don't mind me stealing this one! It's a classic! My wife and best mate were both lighter kleptomaniac's and we had many a stand up fight oover the blatant thievery of lighters!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca

Ok, fine no one wants to admit it.

Masking a fart with your scented vapor clouds 

Just for fun

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Tornalca said:


> Ok, fine no one whats to admit it.
> 
> Masking a fart with your scented vapor clouds
> 
> Just for fun



LOL!


----------



## annemarievdh

Tornalca said:


> Ok, fine no one whats to admit it.
> 
> Masking a fart with your scented vapor clouds
> 
> Just for fun


hahahaha noooooooooo!!!

Just a man that would think of that


----------



## Vapes

68 - I can smoke 100 cigarettes worth of nicotine in one day without the sore chest, carcinogens or hassle 
69 - I no longer have to search for the designated smoking area
70 - DIY - Gaining knowledge all the time, mixing your own juices and skipping the exorbatant tobacco taxes, understanding how things work and coming up with your own tweaks and solutions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

71. No more flu or colds develop into secondary infections like bronchitis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

72. There are no lighters for little 7 year old boys to steal and make dangerous fires with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

73. You don't have to wait for anything like with cigarettes. You can just pop out to your closest Engen quick and point to the stuff you want behind the counter, pay and have a quick vape on your way back.

Oh no wait.... that's wrong..... You have to wait for freaking EVERTHING!!!

Then I guess it should be:
73. Vaping teaches one lots and lots and lots and lots of patience. Lots. Really. Is it here yet? No? Ok, I'll try and wait some more then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

So true about the lighters @annemarievdh 
And the patience is definitely something I have had to get used to @Vapey McJuicy . I've had to learn how to apply planning and delayed gratification. The worst is waiting a long time for something and when you finally get it, it doesnt really live up to your expectations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Mornat said:


> No more "Who took my lighter"
> No more fried eyebrows from trying to light up with a toaster


No more lighters so much so that a bunch of guys starting a fire geting ready to braai .. no one has a light .. all are vapers lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> No more lighters so much so that a bunch of guys starting a fire geting ready to braai .. no one has a light .. all are vapers lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



That is so true!!! Have to borrow a lighter when we want to braai


----------



## BhavZ

annemarievdh said:


> That is so true!!! Have to borrow a lighter when we want to braai



Or buy those self lighting braai packs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Or buy those self lighting braai packs



dont they still have to be 'lighted'?


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> dont they still have to be 'lighted'?



They have a self lighting thing in them, like a flint thing. Only problem is that the entire kit is single use only.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> They have a self lighting thing in them, like a flint thing. Only problem is that the entire kit is single use only.



ok, i once used something similar when we went to Drakensburg.

didnt like it at all, it served its purpose but if you love braaing, then using this is like going from a full on mech mod with fully charged batteries, thebest coil uve ever built coupled with your favorite juice to using a twisp


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> ok, i once used something similar when we went to Drakensburg.
> 
> didnt like it at all, it served its purpose but if you love braaing, then using this is like going from a full on mech mod with fully charged batteries, thebest coil uve ever built coupled with your favorite juice to using a twisp


Brilliant analogy


----------



## Silver

Thanks for updating the big list @Matthee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

74 heart-rate, with cigarette when u run or do stairs feel like the heart is pounding for no reason ..... After even only one month of vaping that doesnt happen anymore . And for me ( i ve got panic disorder ) is a big bonus .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

75. Laughing, I can have a full hearty laugh without it turning into a coughing fit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Super @Derick! Used to happen sometimes to me. So i know exactly what you mean. Everyone else is laughing and im the idiot half choking. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 360twin

76. This may be a bit mean, but ... watching smokers' reactions when I vape during a long meeting - a combination of hatred, envy, wonder and drug-induced craving

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

What meetings are you talking about?

I would feel uncomfortable vaping in a meeting in an office environment. Just too lazy to explain to people that the vapour is not smoke etc


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> What meetings are you talking about?
> 
> I would feel uncomfortable vaping in a meeting in an office environment. Just too lazy to explain to people that the vapour is not smoke etc


I do vape in smaller meetings where we are a settled group, known to one another - having explained my winning ways to them. In those large meetings with unknowns, I stealth vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I Vape in smaller meetings and it's part of my convert the planet from stinkies campaign!

Looks like I may have converted three stinkies at this weekends fishing compo! As a matter of interest there were at least six vapers fishing the competition!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob, your ability to convert people to vaping is amazing
I suppose all it takes is some time to explain
But i would love to see you in action!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, your ability to convert people to vaping is amazing
> I suppose all it takes is some time to explain. But i would love to see you in action!



I have been told I can sell ice to Eskimos... but I think it's a combination of seeing six or seven other people puffing away happily and not standing outside... then being told they stink... and then seeing an old bullet who smoked for over 40 years not having touched a stinky for 2 months being a little passionate about it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure if this has made the top 100 list yet but one of the benefits has to be learning another four million acronym's and boggling the world with your in-depth knowledge!

PS the list needs an update!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now if only I could cut and past from MS Word I could update the list with all correcting spelling and grammar!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Now if only I could cut and *past* from MS Word I could update the list with all correcting spelling and grammar!



*paste  Couldn't resist


----------



## BhavZ

@Rob Fisher you can copy from the forum into word, then copy from word into notepad then paste it in the forum. Should work if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> @Rob Fisher you can copy from the forum into word, then copy from word into notepad then paste it in the forum. Should work if I remember correctly.



I have tried that... once MS Word gets involved that's the end of the story.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> *paste  Couldn't resist



Whoops! Classic!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tried that... once MS Word gets involved that's the end of the story.


Damn, ok what about NotePad++ that might work as it has a bit more benefits than basic notepad


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! Classic!



I spotted another one also but that could be flu brain messing with my mind so I only did this one heehee

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Notepad++ for the win..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

1. I don't smell of smoke any more, instead I smell like a perfume factory of 5 Pawns and Vapour Mountain.
2. My breathing is a little bit easier. Taking that last bit of air into my lungs doesn't feel so tight anymore.
3. I am getting my nicotine fix without exposing myself to the many carcinogenic byproducts of combustion from smoking.
4. I can smoke indoors at my house and in my office and dont need to go outside every so often for a smoke, which mostly wasted time.
5. The vaping flavour journey is way more exciting than smoking the same cigarette. I thoroughly enjoy trying and tasting each new juice to find the gems.
6. i can vape while driving, in winter with the windows closed (to prevent myself from getting wet); and in summer with the aircon on (for obvious reasons)
7. i can happily grab/ kiss/ hug my kid at anytime coz i dont have to go wash my face and hands after i vape
8. i have a variety of flavors to choose from
9. www.ecigssa.co.za this is my favorite benefit of vaping in SA
10. I can stealth vape easily on the airplane
11. My bakkie does not smell like the rubbish dump any more
12. It's a great hobby
13. The community of vapers is awesome
14. No more yellow fingers.
15. So many options in gear.
16. Vapers rock!
17. No more stinky clothes!
18. No more coughing in the morning.
19. Not super tight chest after a night of drinking and vaping.
20. Vaping is more then just a hobby.
21. Finding your perfect vape is never over. CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder) of vapers is true sickness, but a glorious one at that.
22. No Hangovers (Smoking makes your hangovers 10 times worse)
23. I can sleep Better
24. Teeth are looking better
25. It doesn't effect my mom if I vape (shes a chronic asthmatic)
26. I can go on long trips with non-smokers and Vape in the car
27. There is no smelly ash involved and this pleases me greatly.
28. No more accidental cigarette butt drops in the car. I'm sure you are all familiar with the following scenario: "Whoops, dropped my cigarette butt. Let me find it. Oh no, can't find it. Stop the car. Ok I can stop here and get out of my car. Can't find it. Damn! Hope there's no fire starting under my seat"
29. No more accidental drops of my smelly cigarette butt water bottle. This one needs some explanation. When I smoked, I smoked outside. I used a half filled Valpre water bottle to ash into and dispose my cigarette butts. The nice thing is that when its full, you just close the cap and chuck the whole bottle away. But it has to stand open to be used. And on a few occasions it's been knocked over. The stench from the ash and butt liquid that spills out takes literally an hour to clean and only goes away after a few days. So glad that's all over!
30. Girls look sexy when they vape
31. It becomes a hobby.
32. My burps have improved to the extent that they sound like a Boeing jet passing 6 feet above making my kids very proud of me. Strangely, not my wife though.
33. Everyone gets to know who Mr Ohm was and what he did for us vapers. If it was not for him, these things would not work.
34. Nobody used to look at me and now they stare at me. I have even started combing my hair.
35. Can finally say no to those peeps who always want to bum a light off you and never give back the lighter ...
36. I can pick a different flavour for the morning, during the day and for the evening and suit it to my taste.
37. I can have a coffee flavour in the morning with my real cup of coffee. I get double strength coffee as a result!
38. Can now smell and taste my food, a whole new experience and much more enjoyable too. Same goes for wine.
39. Vapers are awesome people!!! Friendliest people around
40. I don't get that nasty burning sensation when smoke went into my eyes. This would happen quite often. Vapour doesn't burn my eyes at all. My eyes feel better.
41. No more burnt Couches, Car seats or Duvets.
42. No more people judging you and telling you that you are going to die. (Its inevitable anyway)
43. People are always asking about vaping and converting them from analogues are very very rewarding!
44. I don't have to smoke a whole cigarette, can only take 2 or 3 pufs at a time if that is all I need. ( hated nips ).
45. Can vape while i'm getting my hair done...
46. My skin is in better condition, and wont age so quickly
47. My hair is more shiny.
48. Even friends don't smoke here anymore, they vape with us when they visit.
49. Customization!!! There is nothing better than making your vape to reflect your personality!
50. im not sure if anyone else experienced this, but $exual drive has increased significantly as well
51. Building coils means you either learn things you didn't know or it forces you to refresh those things you learned at school and may have forgotten like Ohms law. In my case, the circumference of a circle is 2*Pi*R. Lovely refresher 
52. 7000 chemicals are found in cigarette smoke, 250 of them are known to be harmful, at least 69 are known to cause cancer - now the fun part  There are 0 chemicals found in exhaled vapor
53. You can vape in the maternity ward while ur wife is in labour 
54. I get FAR less headaches since I quit real cigs. I used to get about a headache a week or at least every second week when i smoked. Over the past 3 and a bit months that I've been vaping and not smoking I've only had 2 headaches in the whole time. I am really pleased about this.
55. No more burn marks on my boat carpet!
56. No ash in the rod lockers.
57. And most of all no stompies thrown into the water!
58. Not burning someone else by mistake.
59. you can vape WHILE burping your newborn.
60. A much better experience than smoking. When i started vaping I was trying to get the same experience as smoking, going for the tobacco flavours and trying to take triple drags on my Twisp. Now, give me my dripper and 5Pawns Bowdens Mate anyday. It wins by such a huge margin!!! I dont remember smoking being remotely this good.
61. You can vape while having a headache... it doesn't make it worse.
62. You can vape zero or low nic when you have a sore throat and it wont irritate it. (Well for me it doesn't irritate my throat).
63. No more forced visits to the claustrophobic and stinking smoking lounges in airports.
64. Having hair, hands and clothes that still smell like shampoo and soap by the end of the day is such a reward.
65. No more "Who took my lighter".
66. No more fried eyebrows from trying to light up with a toaster.
67. Masking a fart with your scented vapor clouds .
68 - I can smoke 100 cigarettes worth of nicotine in one day without the sore chest, carcinogens or hassle
69 - I no longer have to search for the designated smoking area
70 - DIY - Gaining knowledge all the time, mixing your own juices and skipping the exorbatant tobacco taxes, understanding how things work and coming up with your own tweaks and solutions.
71. No more flu or colds develop into secondary infections like bronchitis.
72. There are no lighters for little 7 year old boys to steal and make dangerous fires with.
73. Vaping teaches one lots and lots and lots and lots of patience. Lots. Really. Is it here yet? No? Ok, I'll try and wait some more then.
74 heart-rate, with cigarette when u run or do stairs feel like the heart is pounding for no reason ..... After even only one month of vaping that doesnt happen anymore . And for me ( i ve got panic disorder ) is a big bonus .
75. Laughing, I can have a full hearty laugh without it turning into a coughing fit
76. This may be a bit mean, but ... watching smokers' reactions when I vape during a long meeting - a combination of hatred, envy, wonder and drug-induced craving 
77. Learning another four million acronym's and boggling the world with your in-depth knowledge!
78. You can vape while riding a motor cycle at 120 km p/h.
79. I no longer need a sucking-sweetie to get rid of the taste of my last smoke while riding my bike.
80. My coffee consumption has decreased - I don't need a cup with my e-cig like I always did with stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shadowvapor

78. You can vape while riding a motor cycle at 120 km p/h.


----------



## BhavZ

Shadowvapor said:


> You can vape while riding a motor cycle at 120 km p/h.


Hehe only if you have an open face helmet


----------



## Andre

Shadowvapor said:


> You can vape while riding a motor cycle at 120 km p/h.


That is a unique one. Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.


----------



## 360twin

79. I no longer need a sucking-sweetie to get rid of the taste of my last smoke while riding my bike.
80. My coffee consumption has decreased - I don't need a cup with my e-cig like I always did with stinkies.


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> 79. I no longer need a sucking-sweetie to get rid of the taste of my last smoke while riding my bike.
> 80. My coffee consumption has decreased - I don't need a cup with my e-cig like I always did with stinkies.


Same here on the coffee. In fact nowadays I have about a cup of coffee, maybe 2, a week - used to be at least 4 a day.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Same here on the coffee. In fact nowadays I have about a cup of coffee, maybe 2, a week - used to be at least 4 a day.



Likewise and I'm onto Decaf with no sugar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Wish I could say the same, still go through 5 to 6 large plungers a day.


----------



## BhavZ

I vape coffee flavour so need for coffee at all most days..


----------



## 360twin

johanct said:


> Wish I could say the same, still go through 5 to 6 large plungers a day.



So what! Coffee's way less harmful than the stinkies were, so you're still much better off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely new benefits added!

Thanks for pulling it together again @Matthee 

Now on the topic of vaping on your motor cycle at 120km per hr
That is amazing! Never thought of that before since I dont ride anymore.


----------



## 360twin

Silver said:


> ...
> Now on the topic of vaping on your motor cycle at 120km per hr
> ...



Can you imagine the stares you'd get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Likewise and I'm onto Decaf with no sugar



I'm on decaf as well, but i'm down from about 10 cups to 2 or 3 a day, sometimes even just one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Now on the topic of vaping on your motor cycle at 120km per hr
> That is amazing! Never thought of that before since I dont ride anymore.



And because I don't want to lose another MOD into the dam I also vape as hard as I can when moving from spot to spot at 120km/h on the water!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunhillbear

80. Being able to use EDT (aftershave/perfume) and actually smell nice. Not using it to try and cover up the smoking smell(which never really worked anyway). 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## vaalboy

Just to feedback regarding smoke detectors. So here I am lying on the bed in a hotel room in JHB and I look up and see a smoke detector. So I think let's test the theory out and grab the mini and blow a few dense vape clouds at the smoke detector. No light, nada. So I think "Myth Confirmed". 

5 minutes later my door almost gets broken down by hotel security, armed with fire extinguishers, who storm into the room looking for fire. No smoke, no smell so I'm safe and blame the detector as being faulty - hahahahaha what a hoot!!

So end result is "Myth Busted" - vape does activate smoke detectors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Just to feedback regarding smoke detectors. So here I am lying on the bed in a hotel room in JHB and I look up and see a smoke detector. So I think let's test the theory out and grab the mini and blow a few dense vape clouds at the smoke detector. No light, nada. So I think "Myth Confirmed".
> 
> 5 minutes later my door almost gets broken down by hotel security, armed with fire extinguishers, who storm into the room looking for fire. No smoke, no smell so I'm safe and blame the detector as being faulty - hahahahaha what a hoot!!
> 
> So end result is "Myth Busted" - vape does activate smoke detectors.


Living on the edge, hey!


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Just to feedback regarding smoke detectors. So here I am lying on the bed in a hotel room in JHB and I look up and see a smoke detector. So I think let's test the theory out and grab the mini and blow a few dense vape clouds at the smoke detector. No light, nada. So I think "Myth Confirmed".
> 
> 5 minutes later my door almost gets broken down by hotel security, armed with fire extinguishers, who storm into the room looking for fire. No smoke, no smell so I'm safe and blame the detector as being faulty - hahahahaha what a hoot!!
> 
> So end result is "Myth Busted" - vape does activate smoke detectors.


 That is so funny!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

vaalboy said:


> Just to feedback regarding smoke detectors. So here I am lying on the bed in a hotel room in JHB and I look up and see a smoke detector. So I think let's test the theory out and grab the mini and blow a few dense vape clouds at the smoke detector. No light, nada. So I think "Myth Confirmed".
> 
> 5 minutes later my door almost gets broken down by hotel security, armed with fire extinguishers, who storm into the room looking for fire. No smoke, no smell so I'm safe and blame the detector as being faulty - hahahahaha what a hoot!!
> 
> So end result is "Myth Busted" - vape does activate smoke detectors.



You're in Joburg and you havent even popped in to say hello... TUT TUT


----------



## Dr Evil

Stroodlepuff said:


> You're in Joburg and you havent even popped in to say hello... TUT TUT



Somebody gonna get a hurt real bad, i don't know who but somebody LOL 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

vaalboy said:


> Just to feedback regarding smoke detectors. So here I am lying on the bed in a hotel room in JHB and I look up and see a smoke detector. So I think let's test the theory out and grab the mini and blow a few dense vape clouds at the smoke detector. No light, nada. So I think "Myth Confirmed".
> 
> 5 minutes later my door almost gets broken down by hotel security, armed with fire extinguishers, who storm into the room looking for fire. No smoke, no smell so I'm safe and blame the detector as being faulty - hahahahaha what a hoot!!
> 
> So end result is "Myth Busted" - vape does activate smoke detectors.



OMG this is the funniest vape story ive heard so far

well done on busting the myth

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy

Riaz said:


> OMG this is the funniest vape story ive heard so far
> 
> well done on busting the myth



Just an update:

I will still chuckling to myself when suddenly the whole hotel disaster management system triggers and evacuation instructions blare through the speakers. Suddenly not so funny. Anyway after another visit by hotel management, we concur that the cause of the alarm must be a faulty detector .

Please *DO NOT* try this as it could have resulted in pandemonium!! Bottom line is that some smoke detectors do detect vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Lol @vaalboy boredom is a bliksem

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

@vaalboy, you are officially my hero for the day. Look on the bright side, at least now you know their disaster management system is up to scratch if a real pawpaw hits the fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223

@vaalboy Hahahaaha!! That made my day, at least it's one way to test their fire protocols. 

I was stealth vaping in the toilets at a mall and was a bit concerned about the smoke detectors going off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Justin223 said:


> @vaalboy Hahahaaha!! That made my day, at least it's one way to test their fire protocols.
> 
> I was stealth vaping in the toilets at a mall and was a bit concerned about the smoke detectors going off.


Just blow down, the vapour does not go up like smoke unless you blow it upwards.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, @vaalboy 
Your antics are epic !
Love it! Winner


----------



## Justin223

Thanks @Matthee 

I'll keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus

81. You always have a spirit level in your pocket. Never know when you will need a spirit level. ..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Classic one @gorfrepus !

It only works though when you haven't vaped much of the tank!


----------



## crack2483

I'll give you ONE reason to vape. .....











Just got back from the doctor. Had a lesion on my lip cut for a sample to test for cancerous cells.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

EINA! @crack2483 - your poor girlfriend


----------



## crack2483

johan said:


> EINA! @crack2483 - your poor girlfriend



Lol, good thing there isn't one at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

heavy days @crack2483 !!! that's some scary stuff!!

My 2c for benefits of vaping - no more people bumming stinkies off me!!!! 

a bit of history behind that - most disgusting thing happened to me the one day when i was still doing my articles in town (about 11 years ago). It was one of THOSE days where everyone you see from colleagues to street bums were bumming stinkies off me. i was getting slightly fed up by the end of the day after handing out about 5 of them already. so here i am sitting in traffic on my way home under the N1 bridge, puffing away with my window open. this street teenager comes to my window (you know mos an open window is an open invitation) and wants to bum my stinkie off me. by this stage i have had enough, had only 3 left and was puffing on one of them. i blurt out i can't just give everyone when they ask and turn my head away (normally i'm not mean like that, but i had a bad day), as i turn my head away the mofo spits at me!!! urgh it was soooo disgusting, i wanted to get out the car and pummel him, but there was 3 others standing around in the traffic and i was female alone... i cleaned up my hair and drove off - needless to say, i had a loooooong cleansing shower when i got home!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

You're lucky @crack2483 cause that can really "crack" a romantic situation

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Thanks @Metal Liz, I've had the same problem at work. I don't often say no but man it use to drive me insane all the bumming.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

agreed @Metal Liz and @crack2483, these days I just say : Sorry don't smoke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

another benefit from vaping... no more weezing chest and morning smokers cough

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Stroods, see you online lovely lady, why no cloud selfie yet...? mmmm??? and also no challenge yet accepted from the instigator of the selfie @BhavZ


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Cloud selfie?? Warrens little one is here so been pretty busy. Just catching up in tapatalk now lol did I miss something? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Stroodlepuff said:


> Cloud selfie?? Warrens little one is here so been pretty busy. Just catching up in tapatalk now lol did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Check my Taste Box thread, i've challenged you all after i was asked to do it hahaha


----------



## Silver

Time to revive this thread

Here is the summary to number 81.

*We need to get to 100.*

1. I don't smell of smoke any more, instead I smell like a perfume factory of 5 Pawns and Vapour Mountain.
2. My breathing is a little bit easier. Taking that last bit of air into my lungs doesn't feel so tight anymore.
3. I am getting my nicotine fix without exposing myself to the many carcinogenic byproducts of combustion from smoking.
4. I can smoke indoors at my house and in my office and dont need to go outside every so often for a smoke, which mostly wasted time.
5. The vaping flavour journey is way more exciting than smoking the same cigarette. I thoroughly enjoy trying and tasting each new juice to find the gems.
6. i can vape while driving, in winter with the windows closed (to prevent myself from getting wet); and in summer with the aircon on (for obvious reasons)
7. i can happily grab/ kiss/ hug my kid at anytime coz i dont have to go wash my face and hands after i vape
8. i have a variety of flavors to choose from
9. www.ecigssa.co.za this is my favorite benefit of vaping in SA
10. I can stealth vape easily on the airplane
11. My bakkie does not smell like the rubbish dump any more
12. It's a great hobby
13. The community of vapers is awesome
14. No more yellow fingers.
15. So many options in gear.
16. Vapers rock!
17. No more stinky clothes!
18. No more coughing in the morning.
19. Not super tight chest after a night of drinking and vaping.
20. Vaping is more then just a hobby.
21. Finding your perfect vape is never over. CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder) of vapers is true sickness, but a glorious one at that.
22. No Hangovers (Smoking makes your hangovers 10 times worse)
23. I can sleep Better
24. Teeth are looking better
25. It doesn't effect my mom if I vape (shes a chronic asthmatic)
26. I can go on long trips with non-smokers and Vape in the car
27. There is no smelly ash involved and this pleases me greatly.
28. No more accidental cigarette butt drops in the car. I'm sure you are all familiar with the following scenario: "Whoops, dropped my cigarette butt. Let me find it. Oh no, can't find it. Stop the car. Ok I can stop here and get out of my car. Can't find it. Damn! Hope there's no fire starting under my seat"
29. No more accidental drops of my smelly cigarette butt water bottle. This one needs some explanation. When I smoked, I smoked outside. I used a half filled Valpre water bottle to ash into and dispose my cigarette butts. The nice thing is that when its full, you just close the cap and chuck the whole bottle away. But it has to stand open to be used. And on a few occasions it's been knocked over. The stench from the ash and butt liquid that spills out takes literally an hour to clean and only goes away after a few days. So glad that's all over!
30. Girls look sexy when they vape
31. It becomes a hobby.
32. My burps have improved to the extent that they sound like a Boeing jet passing 6 feet above making my kids very proud of me. Strangely, not my wife though.
33. Everyone gets to know who Mr Ohm was and what he did for us vapers. If it was not for him, these things would not work.
34. Nobody used to look at me and now they stare at me. I have even started combing my hair.
35. Can finally say no to those peeps who always want to bum a light off you and never give back the lighter ...
36. I can pick a different flavour for the morning, during the day and for the evening and suit it to my taste.
37. I can have a coffee flavour in the morning with my real cup of coffee. I get double strength coffee as a result!
38. Can now smell and taste my food, a whole new experience and much more enjoyable too. Same goes for wine.
39. Vapers are awesome people!!! Friendliest people around
40. I don't get that nasty burning sensation when smoke went into my eyes. This would happen quite often. Vapour doesn't burn my eyes at all. My eyes feel better.
41. No more burnt Couches, Car seats or Duvets.
42. No more people judging you and telling you that you are going to die. (Its inevitable anyway)
43. People are always asking about vaping and converting them from analogues are very very rewarding!
44. I don't have to smoke a whole cigarette, can only take 2 or 3 pufs at a time if that is all I need. ( hated nips ).
45. Can vape while i'm getting my hair done...
46. My skin is in better condition, and wont age so quickly
47. My hair is more shiny.
48. Even friends don't smoke here anymore, they vape with us when they visit.
49. Customization!!! There is nothing better than making your vape to reflect your personality!
50. im not sure if anyone else experienced this, but $exual drive has increased significantly as well
51. Building coils means you either learn things you didn't know or it forces you to refresh those things you learned at school and may have forgotten like Ohms law. In my case, the circumference of a circle is 2*Pi*R. Lovely refresher 
52. 7000 chemicals are found in cigarette smoke, 250 of them are known to be harmful, at least 69 are known to cause cancer - now the fun part  There are 0 chemicals found in exhaled vapor
53. You can vape in the maternity ward while ur wife is in labour 
54. I get FAR less headaches since I quit real cigs. I used to get about a headache a week or at least every second week when i smoked. Over the past 3 and a bit months that I've been vaping and not smoking I've only had 2 headaches in the whole time. I am really pleased about this.
55. No more burn marks on my boat carpet!
56. No ash in the rod lockers.
57. And most of all no stompies thrown into the water!
58. Not burning someone else by mistake.
59. you can vape WHILE burping your newborn.
60. A much better experience than smoking. When i started vaping I was trying to get the same experience as smoking, going for the tobacco flavours and trying to take triple drags on my Twisp. Now, give me my dripper and 5Pawns Bowdens Mate anyday. It wins by such a huge margin!!! I dont remember smoking being remotely this good.
61. You can vape while having a headache... it doesn't make it worse.
62. You can vape zero or low nic when you have a sore throat and it wont irritate it. (Well for me it doesn't irritate my throat).
63. No more forced visits to the claustrophobic and stinking smoking lounges in airports.
64. Having hair, hands and clothes that still smell like shampoo and soap by the end of the day is such a reward.
65. No more "Who took my lighter".
66. No more fried eyebrows from trying to light up with a toaster.
67. Masking a fart with your scented vapor clouds .
68 - I can smoke 100 cigarettes worth of nicotine in one day without the sore chest, carcinogens or hassle
69 - I no longer have to search for the designated smoking area
70 - DIY - Gaining knowledge all the time, mixing your own juices and skipping the exorbatant tobacco taxes, understanding how things work and coming up with your own tweaks and solutions.
71. No more flu or colds develop into secondary infections like bronchitis.
72. There are no lighters for little 7 year old boys to steal and make dangerous fires with.
73. Vaping teaches one lots and lots and lots and lots of patience. Lots. Really. Is it here yet? No? Ok, I'll try and wait some more then.
74 heart-rate, with cigarette when u run or do stairs feel like the heart is pounding for no reason ..... After even only one month of vaping that doesnt happen anymore . And for me ( i ve got panic disorder ) is a big bonus .
75. Laughing, I can have a full hearty laugh without it turning into a coughing fit
76. This may be a bit mean, but ... watching smokers' reactions when I vape during a long meeting - a combination of hatred, envy, wonder and drug-induced craving 
77. Learning another four million acronym's and boggling the world with your in-depth knowledge!
78. You can vape while riding a motor cycle at 120 km p/h.
79. I no longer need a sucking-sweetie to get rid of the taste of my last smoke while riding my bike.
80. My coffee consumption has decreased - I don't need a cup with my e-cig like I always did with stinkies.
81. You always have a spirit level in your pocket. Never know when you will need a spirit level.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

82. Being part of this community on ECIGSSA, we get to see amazing acts of kindness every day. From giving advice and help to witnessing epic PIFs like yesterdays REO PIF to @ET.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimH

83. Now that I have quit stinkies there is far less chance that I will spend my golden years attached to an oxygen tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

84. Sterelizing the air around me when I vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> 84. Sterelizing the air around me when I vape



Wow, @annemarievdh , sterilizing the air. What liquid are you vaping? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Wow, @annemarievdh , sterilizing the air. What liquid are you vaping? Lol



Plying around with that article about pg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

85. Can vape in non smoking Hotel rooms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

86. No longer have to think about what to do with any disposable income

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## AlienLady

Holy crap....there is a name for my disorder!! "CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder) of vapers is true sickness, but a glorious one at that"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

87. You can create a romantic atmosphere in your room with candle light and sweet smeling vape clouds making it all misty, when its load shedding time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

So true @annemarievdh - thats a great one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

100 should be Vape con, nobody ever had smoke con lol, Vapecon where vapers can mingle and test out different devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Rafique said:


> 100 should be Vape con, nobody ever had smoke con lol, Vapecon where vapers can mingle and test out different devices


Total side note - but has anyone ever noticed the smokers at the vapemeets? There always seems to be one or two - and they always hide off in a corner somewhere trying to not look guilty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> Total side note - but has anyone ever noticed the smokers at the vapemeets? There always seems to be one or two - and they always hide off in a corner somewhere trying to not look guilty



Hahaha jip, they always look "uit". Like we are the cool kids and they don't fit in to the click. Get with the program and JUST VAPE people!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Derick said:


> Total side note - but has anyone ever noticed the smokers at the vapemeets? There always seems to be one or two - and they always hide off in a corner somewhere trying to not look guilty



lol give them a chance they still need to get into the mindset of quiting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Rafique said:


> lol give them a chance they still need to get into the mindset of quiting


Yeah, I'm finding it funny that they look so guilty, not that they are smoking  Each person must decide for themselves if they want to quit, and if they don't want to, that's fine by me as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

88. My own breathing doesn't wake me up at night anymore.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Time to bump this thread
Found it while searching for something else.

We are on 88. We need to get to 100

What are the benefits of Vaping in SA?

89. Nowadays, which ever city you find yourself on your travels, there is bound to be a great vape shop and/or a get together to meet some vapers, chill and have a good time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another benefit of vaping is the joy and pure pleasure of discovering new devices and or builds that further enhance the already outstanding flavours we are getting from our setups!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

90/91. We have created new hobbies/arts for coil making and for flavour making. (Dunno if this was mentioned before..)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

a) my new car smells new even after 3 months..not like an ashtray
b) get to meet awesome people on the forum
c) vaping is a hobby not a habit and lets you express your creativity esp. DiY
d) my marathon times have improved to allow me to qualify for comrades
e) my vaping is not a bedroom mood killer
f) get to experience joy of vapemail esp. foreign vapemail
e) keeps us youthful..i feel like a kid with new toys sometimes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I can vape in my office without going down the lifts to the outside smoking area. The walking time there and back, plus the smoking time saves about 1 hour and 15 minutes of working time a day compared to my old "smoke breaks". So it improves "productivity" -- in theory anyway. I am still waiting for someone to challenge me as to why I may not vape in my office which I share with no one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Waine said:


> I can vape in my office without going down the lifts to the outside smoking area. The walking time there and back, plus the smoking time saves about 1 hour and 15 minutes of working time a day compared to my old "smoke breaks". So it improves "productivity" -- in theory anyway. I am still waiting for someone to challenge me as to why I may not vape in my office which I share with no one.


wow lucky you @Waine...our office was having none of that


----------



## Waine

A few months ago I spent time working in an open plan office with cubicle walls around our desks. A few employees bitched and moaned, so I was told to stop, which I did with no argument. But now that I am in a large office by myself, I vape all day, except when a visitor enters my office. I see no problem, and this assertion has not yet been tested. So perhaps I will go the "grievance" route (as a government employee) if someone challenges me, just to put it to the test.


----------



## KZOR

Protection in this criminal infested country because some mods look like tazers, other pepper spray devices and others even handguns if tilted on the side.
Even that does not work then a 80W smoke screen might give you the cover needed to escape.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jlw777

89. Wards off aggressive window washers and knocking on window beggars. I usually let off a big cloud before the robot and most of the time they back away. 



通过我的 HUAWEI GRA-L09 上的 Tapatalk发言

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jan

KZOR said:


> Protection in this criminal infested country because some mods look like tazers, other pepper spray devices and others even handguns if tilted on the side.
> Even that does not work then a 80W smoke screen might give you the cover needed to escape.


That is a great Idea for a mod. I am sure with 2x18650's you can build a decent tazer


----------

